# wethering question



## Danner (Jun 23, 2013)

4 weeks I banded my first ram lamb. I was checking the results yesterday and was surprised to find that he still has one testicle. I had tried to be very careful to make sure I had both in the band. Can he still breed? Should I butcher him when the time comes and band a different ram? He seems to be fine otherwise, but will it cause other health issues?

Thanks


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 23, 2013)

If he has one testicle that totally eluded the band - and the testicle is fully descended - he can likely still breed.  Why not just band the remaining testicle?


----------



## Danner (Jun 23, 2013)

I was wondering if that was a possibility. I'm not sure if the whole testicle escaped the band. It seems pretty firm, but that might be because the other one is gone.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 23, 2013)

Be absolutely sure it's a testicle before you band it though.. If it were really squishy I might wonder if it was a hernia and that it is actually a loop of intestine.  You should be able to feel the difference. If in doubt - consult a vet!


----------



## Southdown (Aug 9, 2013)

I've been through this situation, which is why I no longer band.  Ever since we've switched to the burdizzo we haven't had any problems.  I had two pregnancies as a result of my failed banding technique.  I love the resulting lamb of course, but I didn't want that breeding pair or that timing.  I would personally not try to band it again because a lot of the scrotum would be gone now from the initial banding.  If it is descended enough that you can feel above it, then I would take a burdizzo to it or have your vet do it.


----------

